# Fastnet 2013



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

So the biggest ocean race in the world is on the go, over 300 boats started. As much as I think big multihulls are dull, you can't argue that Spindrift 2 at 131ft is a pretty impressive machine.
So for proper racing with none of that political posturing and crap that has made the AC a laughing stock around the world, check out Rolex Fastnet Race Homepage


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I just looked over at the tracker from another site......those tri's are doing over 18 knots, with the mono's right now doing at best 7-8 knots.........18 on a boat would be fun!

Marty


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

I only found 3 American boats. I'm surprised there aren't more ego's and bankrolls in this country to have better representation.


----------

